# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  challenge suggestion - building on previous maps

## vorropohaiah

not as obvious as most challenge suggestions, but bear with me...

I have 2 different ideas for this, either 1) as long-term challenge that goes on for maybe 4-6 months, with each challenge building on the last. for instance, the first month can be _create a world_, the second month can be _zoom in on a continent_, the third can be _detail a region_ in the previous continent and the 4th can be anything as long as its based in one of the previous entries.

the second idea can be to pick a previous entry (you need to have entered before) and either evolve the map or do a later version in a different style. you can take into account things like increased/decreased water levels, changed borders, some great magical calamity etc.

----------


## Diamond

It's funny you should mention this... us CL's have been discussing a limited version of this, starting with this month's hex-challenge.  I'd definitely be up for a more extended one though; it'd be kind of cool to see how far we could take it.

----------


## vorropohaiah

that's cool. an extended version could be more of a world-building challenge, maybe even create a bit of cross-forum pollination as well.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Nice idea, i would definitely go for it.

----------

